# Shipping how to



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

Any one care to share their experiences and references on how to ship larger items nationally and internationally? I've been getting some inquiries lately about getting tables over seas and within the US and I am beyond lost as to where to learn about legit shipping costs.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Contact a UPS store and get some advise from the owner/manager. I mean that is there business, granted they dont ship that large of things but I am sure they have contacts or knowledge of it.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

If you are going to ship furnature do yourself a favor and build it KD (knock down). Otherwise you pay to ship air and turn a single man object into a two man schlep. Not to mention the cost of building the shipping crate.

Tip, strap your item to a standard pallet for easier trucking.

You'll need to find a LTL (Less Than Load) carrier. Otherwise you will have to pay for a driver and truck for just your stuff

You want to use a freight forwarder to get your stuff across international borders if its big. Small stuff can ship UPS to almost any destination, howeve UPS is size limited.

Set up a UPS account - you can do it online.

M


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

My first question is about the inquiries.

Are they aware of what the shipping costs might me?
Can they afford it?

Get a quote from a couple of different shippers.
Be sure to add your crating / packing time and cost.
Forward that info to the potential customers.
See if that is a deal breaker.
If not, proceed with the order.

Don't sweat as to whether you can figure out how to make it cheaper. If they want the product and have the money, they will buy it. The info about shipping costs will help you in the future.


----------

